# Rystil's Blossoming Strife--An Amaranthian Adventure OOC



## Bront (Jul 2, 2005)

I hereby start this thread because... well... I can 

I know BS and I were interested in getting this restarted, though it will probably have to wait till the other 3 of the Twin Infinities campaigns kicks off.

I believe the goal was 3rd level characters, all must be Amaranthian, though this is subject to change from Rystil.

This is by no means a promise that this will happen, just a thread to talk about it.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 2, 2005)

Hi Blossoming Strife lovers!  This is Rystil saying that the game is a real possibility some time in the future, though admittedly it may not be soon (I go on vacation in a month)


----------



## Bront (Jul 2, 2005)

Till then, we can use this for inane chatter about Amarathia 

Possibly character creation discussion too if we're bored and Rystil makes all the classes


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 2, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Till then, we can use this for inane chatter about Amarathia
> 
> Possibly character creation discussion too if we're bored and Rystil makes all the classes



Everyone likes Amaranthian chatter!

And I think Amaranthia may have the highest percentage of classes made.  Including the Runemaiden still requested and the cancelled order for Votress, that's all of them but Swanmay right there


----------



## Bront (Jul 2, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Everyone likes Amaranthian chatter!



I was enjoying it.

Still brainstorming my Lampaid Runemaiden/mistress/temptress (Which sounds like fun, but I need a class).  I know BS has something up his sleave too


----------



## Bront (Jul 2, 2005)

BTW, anyone interested can chime in for a role call.  I'll manage the list of who's what in the first post (Make life easier for the GM )


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 2, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> I hereby start this thread because... well... I can




Yes but you really should let a GM/DM start their own threads.  (So they can edit the subject lines.)



			
				Bront said:
			
		

> I believe the goal was 3rd level characters, all must be Amaranthian, though this is subject to change from Rystil.




I think I would like to go to a higher level...  Though I'm not sure if nymphs really accumulate XP very fast upon Amaranthian.  There’s just so many to see and do.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 2, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Yes but you really should let a GM/DM start their own threads.  (So they can edit the subject lines.)
> 
> 
> 
> I think I would like to go to a higher level...  Though I'm not sure if nymphs really accumulate XP very fast upon Amaranthian.  There’s just so many to see and do.



 So many things to see and do or so many Nymphs to see and do


----------



## Bront (Jul 2, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Yes but you really should let a GM/DM start their own threads.  (So they can edit the subject lines.)



I'll be a good little player and edit it when asked 


			
				Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I think I would like to go to a higher level...  Though I'm not sure if nymphs really accumulate XP very fast upon Amaranthian.  There’s just so many to see and do.



I'm not adverse to starting at like 5th or 6th level, but any level is fine with me.

I'm just hoping for a game that moves at a fairly fast pace


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 2, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> I'll be a good little player and edit it when asked
> I'm not adverse to starting at like 5th or 6th level, but any level is fine with me.
> 
> I'm just hoping for a game that moves at a fairly fast pace



 Well, you know me--slow as a snail


----------



## Bront (Jul 2, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> So many things to see and do or so many Nymphs to see and do



Yes


----------



## Bront (Jul 2, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Well, you know me--slow as a snail



Yeah, you hardly ever post.  What's with that?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 2, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> So many things to see and do or so many Nymphs to see and do




RA, come one now, you know me...  I think my joke was delivered in the subtle BS style that all know what I was truly implying.


----------



## Bront (Jul 2, 2005)

So, BS, what were you planning for this game?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 2, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Yeah, you hardly ever post.  What's with that?



 Well, you know, I have lots of work to do and stuff


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 2, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> RA, come one now, you know me...  I think my joke was delivered in the subtle BS style that all know what I was truly implying.



 Ah right, the BS Rule:  If there's two ways to take something and one of them is dirtier, then pick that one!


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 2, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> So, BS, what were you planning for this game?




An Amaranthian.  You?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 2, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> An Amaranthian.  You?



 I thought she was only half-Amaranthian originally and then blossomed into a full Nymph


----------



## Bront (Jul 2, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Well, you know, I have lots of work to do and stuff



Yeah, I've been told that here too...


----------



## Bront (Jul 2, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> An Amaranthian.  You?



What happened to your Nereid gladiator?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 2, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I thought she was only half-Amaranthian originally and then blossomed into a full Nymph



And you, my friend, should really not answer for those who don't wish to tell… :\


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 2, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Ah right, the BS Rule:  If there's two ways to take something and one of them is dirtier, then pick that one!



Exactly.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 2, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> What happened to your Nereid gladiator?



On Amaranthia itself?  Yeah right!  They are "make love nor war" type of girls.


----------



## Bront (Jul 2, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> On Amaranthia itself?  Yeah right!  They are "make love nor war" type of girls.



Isn't Jello wresting common?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 2, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> And you, my friend, should really not answer for those who don't wish to tell… :\



 Oops , thought it wasn't a secret since the full concept had appeared in the last Blossoming Strife thread.  Mea culpa!


----------



## Bront (Jul 2, 2005)

Mmm, Tralg-nymph


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 2, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Mmm, Tralg-nymph



 Tralg-Nymph?  What do you mean by that?


----------



## Bront (Jul 2, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Tralg-Nymph?  What do you mean by that?



Half-tralg, half-nymph.  Wound be... different.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 2, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Half-tralg, half-nymph.  Wound be... different.



 It is also impossible 

(Tralg (Giant) + Humanoid Female = Male Tralg)

(Humanoid Male + Nymph (Fey) = Female Half-Nymph)

(Tralg (Giant) + Nymph (Fey) = ????), but whatever it is, if its even genetically possible (won't tell), it isn't a hybrid because both races only have one gender


----------



## Bront (Jul 2, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> It is also impossible
> 
> (Tralg (Giant) + Humanoid Female = Male Tralg)
> 
> ...



Hermaphrodite?

Fine, ruin a perfectly interesting and entertaining idea with logic.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 2, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Hermaphrodite?
> 
> Fine, ruin a perfectly interesting and entertaining idea with logic.



Its possible that they would produce an offspring, but nobody knows (except me and I'm not telling) since it has never happened before, ever.


----------



## Bront (Jul 2, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Its possible that they would produce an offspring, but nobody knows (except me and I'm not telling) since it has never happened before, ever.



So I can't play one?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 2, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> So I can't play one?



 Nope.  No playing a theoretical crossbreed


----------



## Bront (Jul 2, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Nope.  No playing a theoretical crossbreed



But playing your made up races is all right?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 2, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> But playing your made up races is all right?




Bront, do yourself a favor and just walk away now caus he won't tell, and we won't tell for any good reason.  (We've talked about this for a few days.)

As for my concept, I might change it, and I might not.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 2, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Bront, do yourself a favor and just walk away now caus he won't tell, and we won't tell for any good reason.  (We've talked about this for a few days.)
> 
> As for my concept, I might change it, and I might not.



 Second Rule of Dungeoncraft: Every time you design an important element, create a fun secret


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 2, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Second Rule of Dungeoncraft: Every time you design an important element, create a fun secret




How does a race equal a dungeon?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 2, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> How does a race equal a dungeon?



 The Rules of Dungeoncraft aren't actually for making dungeons or I would just ignore them because I do not like making dungeons all that much.  The Rules of Dungeoncraft are a series of excellent bits of advice for GMs--I know when I was really little and just starting to GM, the Rules of Dungeoncraft helped me out a lot to become better (also the Second Edition Complete Villain's Handbook, which I dearly wish I could find because it was amazingly good)


----------



## Bront (Jul 3, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Bront, do yourself a favor and just walk away now caus he won't tell, and we won't tell for any good reason.  (We've talked about this for a few days.)
> 
> As for my concept, I might change it, and I might not.



Already did.  I was just bored and figured I'd nag Rystil


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 3, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Already did.  I was just bored and figured I'd nag Rystil




Nagging, always a a good call when it comes to RA...  He needs alot of it just to _try_ and humble him.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 3, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Nagging, always a a good call when it comes to RA...  He needs alot of it just to _try_ and humble him.



 Hey, I'm humble--I'm humble!


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 3, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Hey, I'm humble--I'm humble!




Sure you aren't.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 3, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Sure you aren't.



 You mean, sure I _am_


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 3, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> You mean, sure I _am_




Yeah, something like that....


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 3, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Yeah, something like that....



 Bah, I'll show you


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 3, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Bah, I'll show you




How, ya going to do that?


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 3, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> How, ya going to do that?



 There will be some way...


----------



## unleashed (Jul 5, 2005)

Thought I'd come over and post my interest.

Who knows what I'd take, I changed my mind a few times before the thread was pulled earlier.


----------



## Bront (Jul 16, 2005)

Bump   (I somehow managed to not subscribe to this one.  fixing).

Just don't want this to be forgotten


----------



## unleashed (Jul 16, 2005)

And here as well.


----------



## unleashed (Jul 16, 2005)

Of course Bront with just you, BS, and myself posting I'm sure Rystil would be kept more than busy.


----------



## Bront (Jul 16, 2005)

I'm willing to play in it as a small game, but I need the Runemistress/maiden/temtress/dominatrix


----------



## Bront (Jul 16, 2005)

BTW, so I don't loose them...

Stats (Rolled in a different thread, ages ago) http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=99727
17,16,14,14,13,12,9
drop the 9.
Not bad, 44 point buy.  I want the stats I rolled for Dr Zombie though


----------



## unleashed (Jul 16, 2005)

I'll need to roll more stats as I used the Amaranthain set for the Arcanist in SoM.


----------



## Bront (Jul 16, 2005)

I may need to roll more, but I'm going to keep each stat assigned to who I rolled it for.  Otherwise I would have given Doc those and kept the ones I rolled for him (17,17,17,17,14,13,12, drop the 12)


----------



## unleashed (Jul 16, 2005)

I used the stats with Rystil's permission of course, as I reworked the character that was pushed from the Amaranthian game to SoM to work better with the party.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 16, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> I want the stats I rolled for Dr Zombie though




And I think you should get to use them.  

And to make it fair I think all the other players in this game should get to use them also.


----------



## Bront (Jul 16, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> And I think you should get to use them.



Well if I do, and it's on who I'm creating next, well, that's one happy camper there, and my 'nickname' won't be too far off (Trying to be vague, hopefully you've been reading things)


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 16, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Well if I do, and it's on who I'm creating next, well, that's one happy camper there, and my 'nickname' won't be too far off (Trying to be vague, hopefully you've been reading things)




I've not read it since page 3 or 4....  I felt it was better that I didn't but since then I've gotten a better answer and now I need to could go and read all of it again.  (It's sort of hard to keep track of who is playing whom.  (Few, if any, names in the subject line.)

Anyhow, I know you speak of but I believe you shouldn't use those stats.


----------



## Bront (Jul 16, 2005)

Yeah, I wasn't realy lobbying about them, just moping.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 16, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Yeah, I wasn't realy lobbying about them, just moping.



At least you were very honest in regards to the rolls that where made... 

I know that doesn't really help much though.


----------



## Bront (Jul 16, 2005)

I'm generaly lucky with random number generators of any kind, polyhedren or otherwise.  Unfortunately, that luck can swing both ways.

I've rolled a 20 6 times in a row when we were playing a variant where you got an extra attack when you rolled a 20 (1E/2E game).

On the other hand, I have a character that has made a total of 3 saves his entire career (he's currently 13th level, started at 5th, averages 3-5 saves per session, and has played in nearly 20 sessions).  I hate the medium save progression chart from AU.


----------



## Bront (Jul 27, 2005)

Must... give... Rystil... more... to... do... doesn't... have... enough...

Btw, you have e-mail RA


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 27, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Must... give... Rystil... more... to... do... doesn't... have... enough...




  Don't worry I've bugged him a few times already today also. 

Your "Molpe twin" looks pretty good.


----------



## Bront (Jul 27, 2005)

Molpe Twin?  She's an auran?


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 27, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Molpe Twin?  She's an auran?



I swear I saw a naiad somewhere…


----------



## Bront (Jul 27, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I swear I saw a naiad somewhere…



Oh, her   

Yeah, she's now a Naiad.  Wasn't origionaly (Former half-naiad).  I like her story 

I'll have to start spelunking the TI thread for my ideas about this character and roll up stats eventualy (Still waiting on Runemaiden though, so no hurry).


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 27, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Yeah, she's now a Naiad.  Wasn't origionaly (Former half-naiad).  I like her story




Yeah she seems cool. 



			
				Bront said:
			
		

> I'll have to start spelunking the TI thread for my ideas about this character and roll up stats eventualy (Still waiting on Runemaiden though, so no hurry).




TI thread?


----------



## Bront (Jul 27, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Yeah she seems cool.
> 
> 
> 
> TI thread?



Twin Infinities.  Had some notes on her personality (She's an underground Nymph (Lampaid?)) and such, which I know I described well there, but can't quite do it as well now, so I'll have to dig out my notes about her in that thread.   (I have the thread in my subscriptions still).


----------



## Bront (Jul 29, 2005)

Notes for my own reference 

http://www.enworld.org/showpost.php?p=2305315&postcount=1089 
http://www.enworld.org/showpost.php?p=2305351&postcount=1092
http://www.enworld.org/showpost.php?p=2305465&postcount=1101 
http://www.enworld.org/showpost.php?p=2305470&postcount=1102 

Any chance we can get this adventure to start off around level 4-6 instead of 3?  Might allow a few more expanded concepts, expecialy for people wishing to branch into Nymph/Anything.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 29, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Any chance we can get this adventure to start off around level 4-6 instead of 3?  Might allow a few more expanded concepts, expecialy for people wishing to branch into Nymph/Anything.




Seems reasonable to me.   Of course I also suggested that all the characters use the Dr. Z rolls for abilities.


----------



## Bront (Jul 29, 2005)

Runemaiden stats
[5,5,2] = (12)
[6,4,3] = (13)
[5,3,2] = (10)
[6,6,4] = (16)
[4,3,2] = (9)
[4,4,1] = (9)
[6,5,5] = (16)
I believe if I drop a 16, this is below the acceptable + limit (This is not very usable for the concept anyway)

[5,5,4] = (14)
[5,5,3] = (13)
[5,4,3] = (12)
[3,3,3] = (9)
[6,4,2] = (12)
[5,4,4] = (13)
[6,5,5] = (16) 
Hrm...Last time I passed something similar to this up I regretted it.  I'm realy hoping for 2 higher numbers and some above average numbers (I can have 1 low number).  Let's drop the 16 and try again.

) [6,4,2] = (12)
[5,5,4] = (14)
[5,5,3] = (13)
[6,3,2] = (11)
[6,6,4] = (16)
[3,3,2] = (8)
[2,2,1] = (5)  
Um, no. (drop 16)

[3,2,1] = (6)
[5,3,2] = (10)
[6,4,3] = (13)
[6,5,4] = (15)
[6,3,3] = (12)
[6,3,2] = (11)
[4,4,3] = (11) 
Um, No (drop the 15)


[6,2,2] = (10)
[5,4,3] = (12)
[6,5,2] = (13)
[5,5,2] = (12)
[6,5,2] = (13)
[6,6,3] = (15)
[4,3,3] = (10) 
Um, No (drop the 15)

[5,5,5] = (15)
[5,4,3] = (12)
[6,5,1] = (12)
[4,3,2] = (9)
[6,5,3] = (14)
[6,5,3] = (14)
[6,4,3] = (13) 
Hrm...Hrm...Quite tempting... *does math* I think I'll try again, a little too medeocher for what I was envisioning... Drop the 15

[3,3,3] = (9)
[6,6,5] = (17)
[6,4,3] = (13)
[6,5,4] = (15)
[5,4,2] = (11)
[6,3,1] = (10)
[6,5,1] = (12) 
Well, technicaly not as good as the other roll, but I like it (And I have to keep it anyway).  I've had better, but it will do.  Drop the 9.

How many rolls was that? 7?  ugh


----------



## Bront (Jul 29, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Seems reasonable to me.   Of course I also suggested that all the characters use the Dr. Z rolls for abilities.



My roll!  (And I never got to use it *sniff*).  I'd love that roll for my runemaiden, but the one I have will work too (I had to use the one I origionaly slated for her for my Naiad Ecomancer).


----------



## unleashed (Jul 29, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Runemaiden stats
> [5,5,2] = (12)
> [6,4,3] = (13)
> [5,3,2] = (10)
> ...




Actually this set is good as even dropping one 16 gives you a 15 or higher (the other 16) and a total mod of +3 (+1, +1, +0, -1, -1, +3 = +3). You only reroll if you have a net bonus of +1 or lower or you have no 15s or higher (it's in the start of the setting compilation).


----------



## Bront (Jul 29, 2005)

Wah , though technicaly that's a better stat set than the other one.  (I miss my Dr Zombie Roll)


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 29, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Wah , though technicaly that's a better stat set than the other one.  (I miss my Dr Zombie Roll)




That's the bad thing about having a concept before making your rolls…  (Which we all seem to do, sometimes they just don’t work)

As far as I care as long as someone’s not busting past two 18 and a 17 looking for at least three 18s I not upset if someone doesn’t use something that passes by the rules.  (Obviously I’m not the GM, and I haven’t really rolled for abilities in a long time and even then we where pretty forgiving.)


----------



## Bront (Jul 29, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> That's the bad thing about having a concept before making your rolls…  (Which we all seem to do, sometimes they just don’t work)
> 
> As far as I care as long as someone’s not busting past two 18 and a 17 looking for at least three 18s I not upset if someone doesn’t use something that passes by the rules.  (Obviously I’m not the GM, and I haven’t really rolled for abilities in a long time and even then we where pretty forgiving.)



My group tends to like higher stats, so I actualy had to lower the power curve a bit when I created my stat blocks that I used for Hunters and my home game.  I don't buy the point buy system 100% (Don't see why a 18 and 8 are the same as 2 15s) so I did 8 different sets with a total point value of some ammount (I think 81) where each atribute was a 1 for 1 thing, and left 3 odds and 3 evens.  You get a great ammount of flexability between the 8 different sets, but I also set it up that if you wanted more than one stat above 16, you ended up with at least one stat below 10.  Probably not perfect, but I've yet to have a complaint other than someone saying "Are you use you want to allow this stat set?  It's a high point buy" which didn't sound like a complaint.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 29, 2005)

See I just don't know where I stand, I know with point buy I'm getting "less of character" than when I rolled dice way long ago...  but I do like it cause it makes it impossible to cheat and it also makes all the player character's "even" or something like that. 

I know the two times I've gotten close to running a game I had an extremely high point buy and/or everyone was going to roll abilities online and I was going to allow everyone to take the highest point buy.

The PCs are suppose to be heroic and there are far greater ways to break the game than with insane ability scores now.

All INHO of course.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 29, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Probably not perfect, but I've yet to have a complaint other than someone saying "Are you use you want to allow this stat set? It's a high point buy" which didn't sound like a complaint.




That was me, and I'm still pretty surprised that you allowed that one set--it would have been especially crazy for a fighter who didn't care about his mental stats.  As for the Point Buy system, I'd say its pretty solid.  Certainly 1-for-1 doesn't work in the case of 13, 13, 13, 13, 13, 13 vs 18, 16, 14, 12, 10, 8.  In fact, 16, 16, 16, 8, 8, 8 is probably better than all 13s for many character concepts, and almost certainly 16, 14, 14, 12, 12, 8 is better too.  But hey, I won't complain if I can have better stats


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 29, 2005)

BS said:
			
		

> there are far greater ways to break the game than with insane ability scores




Actually, insane ability scores are required for most of the best combos that break the game, and conversely, many of the game's normal options are not balanced assuming insane ability scores.


----------



## Bront (Jul 29, 2005)

I agree.  I understand point buys, I just disagree with how it handles high stats, 18s being that much more expensive than 16s, which are that much more expensive than 14s.  That, and I think having a bit of variety in stats as far as odds, evens, lows, and highs, makes for generaly more interesting characters.  There is a set in my system with the entire aray being 12-15, but I think there's only 1 12, and 3 14s or 15s.

In fact, here there are (because I can):
Set 1: 18, 17, 15, 12, 11, 8
Set 2: 16, 16, 15, 13, 11, 10
Set 3: 15, 14, 14, 13, 13, 12
Set 4: 18, 15, 15, 15, 10, 8
Set 5: 16, 15, 14, 13, 13, 10
Set 6: 18, 17, 17, 13, 8, 8
Set 7: 18, 17, 15, 15, 10, 6
Set 8: 18, 14, 13, 13, 12, 11

Good variety, I think they're about even play/balance wise, gives the player some choice, but it's limited to the point where there's some sacrifice at some point as well.  I think in the 15 characters I've seen created with this, every set has been used once already.  For my runemaiden, I'd probably pick Set 7, 1, or 2.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 29, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Actually, insane ability scores are required for most of the best combos that break the game, and conversely, many of the game's normal options are not balanced assuming insane ability scores.




If someone doesn't mind a few 8s than really this can be done well enough with stand point buy...


----------



## Bront (Jul 29, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> That was me, and I'm still pretty surprised that you allowed that one set--it would have been especially crazy for a fighter who didn't care about his mental stats.  As for the Point Buy system, I'd say its pretty solid.  Certainly 1-for-1 doesn't work in the case of 13, 13, 13, 13, 13, 13 vs 18, 16, 14, 12, 10, 8.  In fact, 16, 16, 16, 8, 8, 8 is probably better than all 13s for many character concepts, and almost certainly 16, 14, 14, 12, 12, 8 is better too.  But hey, I won't complain if I can have better stats



That's where some roleplay comes in as well.  That's part of what provides some game balance to everything else, is holding true to a concept of a character beyond what is best in the rules.

Anyway, I need sleep, need to be up in 4 hours and at work around 6.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 29, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> That's where some roleplay comes in as well.  That's part of what provides some game balance to everything else, is holding true to a concept of a character beyond what is best in the rules.




Yup, couldn't agree more...  I've been tempted to allow people to just pick their ability scores also. 



			
				Bront said:
			
		

> Anyway, I need sleep, need to be up in 4 hours and at work around 6.



Nighty night.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 29, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> If someone doesn't mind a few 8s than really this can be done well enough with stand point buy...



 Not really--most standard point buy won't allow more than one 18, no matter what.  To really start abusing the rules left and right without much effort, you need better.  In general, something like 18 18 16 16 12 8 can easily abuse the rules, whereas 15 15 15 15 14 14 will not do so.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 29, 2005)

If you say so RA.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jul 29, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> If you say so RA.



 Just trust me, high starting stats turn several easy multiclass characters into a nightmare and break a few of the systems--armour, for instance (in a game with really high stats, the guy wearing the full plate will always be much easier to hit than the ones wearing no armour).


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 29, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Just trust me, high starting stats turn several easy multiclass characters into a nightmare and break a few of the systems--armour, for instance (in a game with really high stats, the guy wearing the full plate will always be much easier to hit than the ones wearing no armour).




RA, please I tried to drop this once already.  Please let me.


----------



## Bront (Aug 28, 2005)

Obviously, this hasn't started yet, and no big deal.  Rystil, I'm willing to wait till after you start school to make sure you have the time for this one.  Though I'm still interested in creating characters, because that's fun


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 28, 2005)

Bront, I think we should make epic level nymphs…  would do you think? 

I agree, this one can wait till later.  Lets get the other games started first.  (and maybe get some PC merged together also.)


----------



## Bront (Aug 28, 2005)

Yeah, PCs merged togeather will help take a load off Rystil.

Epic Gestalt?  Eww...


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 28, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Epic Gestalt?  Eww...




I have no doubts that RA could tell the tale to make that work.   Epic nymphs wouldn't be that bad...  The nymph class is worthy of blowing 6-8 levels in.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 28, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I have no doubts that RA could tell the tale to make that work.   Epic nymphs wouldn't be that bad...  The nymph class is worthy of blowing 6-8 levels in.



 Epic Lyssa:  Ridding Wildspace of men one planet at a time.


----------



## Bront (Aug 28, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Epic Lyssa:  Ridding Wildspace of men one planet at a time.



Bout time.  Men suck!


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 28, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Epic Lyssa:  Ridding Wildspace of men one planet at a time.



[Homer Simpson]ahhhhhhh.... Maneater Bane...[/Homer Simpson]  Now your talking!


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 28, 2005)

All the OOC threads have been recategorized.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 28, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> All the OOC threads have been recategorized.



 I know--I did it 

Edit: though not this one since it wasn't mine.


----------



## unleashed (Aug 28, 2005)

Couldn't help yourself I see, just had to do BS's will.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 28, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Edit: though not this one since it wasn't mine.




Nor the ones that are locked.   (Which I changed)


----------



## Rystil Arden (Aug 28, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Nor the ones that are locked.   (Which I changed)



 Ah, forgot about those


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 28, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Ah, forgot about those



ICs are done also.  (Minus one that’s going to be a royal pain in the ass.)


----------



## Bront (Sep 15, 2005)

Bump.

For people still looking to get into an RA Spelljammer game, there are only 3 players slated for this so far.

I can't garuntee it will start any time soon, but can't help to get first dibs


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Sep 15, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> I can't garuntee it will start any time soon, but can't help to get first dibs



 I believe you mean it cannot hurt to get first dibs…


----------



## Bront (Sep 15, 2005)

That too


----------

